

Why Canadian Tech Entrepreneurs Need to Man/Woman Up - cal5k
http://www.myplanetdigital.com/digital_strategy/blog/why-canadian-tech-entrepreneurs-need-manwoman
A little manifesto I wrote to remind my fellow Canadian tech entrepreneurs that we have a lot of work to do.
======
dfleader
This certainly makes you re-focus on the goal rather than be consumed by a get
rich quick scheme. It provides an opportunity to stand out - the next step is
coming up with a startup idea that could actually flourish. From the sounds of
it, Myplanet already has something in the works...

